# Problemas con el folder view en KDE 4.10 (solucionado)

## cameta

En el plasma desktop shell tengo seleccionado como layout el folder view y me han desaparecido los iconos.

Consigo que aparezcan seleccionando Default desktop y a continuación de nuevo folder view

pero el problema vuelve a reaparecer cuando reinicio la máquina.

Sospecho de la configuracioń del anterior kde. ¿Como podria eliminar el fichero que controla esto?

----------

## cameta

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/KDE/2012-06/msg00042.html

Aquí esta el problema, con unas posibles soluciones. De momento parece que se ha arreglado.

----------

## cameta

Si he borrado el .KDE4 y lo he recreado de nuevo. A ver si así se arregla.

Ya sabéis el típico problema de las configuraciones de versiones anteriores que no acaban de ser compatibles con las nuevas.

----------

## cameta

Pues me lo ha vuelto a hacer. A ver si hay algun bug con el kde.

----------

## cameta

He recompilado el plasma workspace y el qtcore.

----------

## cameta

No, no ha arreglado el problema.

----------

## cameta

Es curioso pero a veces si que cuando vuelvo a arrancar el pc si que aparecen los iconos. Es decir se trata de algo intermitente como si al salir no se grabase la configuración.

----------

## cameta

Borrar estos ficheros parece haber sido de ayuda ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma*.

----------

## cameta

Pues si parece que eso ha arreglado el problema.

----------

## cameta

Pues no, el problema ha vuelto a aparecer. Debe de tratarse de un bug.

----------

## cameta

He actualizado a kde-4.10.2 y parece que ahora va bien.

----------

## cameta

Volvio a aparecer pero al borrar estos ficheros  ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma*. está funcionando correctamente.

Veremos si se rompe de nuevo.

Edito

Parece que de momento aguanta.

PS

Parece que el problema ha desaparecido definitivamente. Lo dejo como solucionado.

----------

